# They are here! White dragon and black copper.



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Both of my new boys got here today. The white one is so cute. He is a dragon and he is already very active and such a lil guy. The copper is very pale and stressed. He reminds me so much of Leonidas though! I love him. I wasn't going to take a pic of him because he looks sad right now and he bit his tail but I took one anyway. Once they are happy and settled in I will take better pics.  They are both so little!

Awesome white dragon right after he got here still in the bag




































Pale copper boy from Betty Splendens


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

aww how did he bite his tail poor guy and the white one is so cute i really hope hes named casper


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're adorable. I love them both.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

beta novice said:


> aww how did he bite his tail poor guy and the white one is so cute i really hope hes named casper


Just from the stress of traveling two days. He did not bit the whole thing off just a little bit.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ah hope is tail heals up nicely


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Better pics of the black copper. Wow, he has way more red than I thought because you couldn't see it in the pics on the website. Look at his poor tail


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's amazing! I love the red. Gah, I'm so jealous!  They're both gorgeous. I'm sure his tail will heal up fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both beautiful. I really love the copper.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Help! They need some names. I was thinking maybe day and night types of names since one is dark and one is light.


----------



## BettaGirl7 (Jun 18, 2010)

They're both awesome! I hope the copper guy recovers quickly. My betta decided to rip his tail off while being shipped too.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

WOW! Those look great.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------

